# Supercoder - Has anyone used Supercoder



## carol ann (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone used "Supercoder"? If so, how do you like it or dislike it?


----------



## mshafr (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm on my "free" trial now, I think it's good for referencing guidelines and such.  I have my doubts though about actually continuing my membership.  It doesnt seem worth paying for a reference website when there are other ways of obtaining this same material for free.


----------



## Karen48 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I have tried supercoder and just cancelled my subscription. I agree with you there are other ways to get your information for free.


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Feb 19, 2010)

I wrote about my experiences on Supercoder.com on Askleslie.net.  I am a consulting editor for The Coding Institute and have had the opportunity to work with Supercoder.com for a while.  You can read about my experiences at http://askleslie.net/drup3/content/supercodercom 

Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions.


----------

